# Inclusion cyst scalp



## CCARRIE (Oct 26, 2009)

Please help. excision of 10 inclusion cysts of scalp all between 1.1 to 2.0 cm. im looking at code 11422 x 10 with 59 and 51 modifiers. the pathology came back pilar cysts.


----------



## coderguy1939 (Oct 26, 2009)

As long as there are separate incisions for each cyst it looks right to me.


----------



## CCARRIE (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for your help.


----------

